# Are you left/right-handed and what is your MBTI Type?



## Wasp

I'm curious about which types might be more left/right brained, which is sometimes indicated by which hand you use for writing.

EDIT: I was hoping a could have a 2nd poll come up, asking the type, but i can't seem to figure that out. So pls just post it..? Which defeats the purpose of a poll, then..SIGH


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain

Right handed INFP


----------



## ardentauthor

Right-handed INFJ


----------



## Liontiger

Ambidextrous, with preference depending on task (I was born left-handed and forced to be right-handed). I voted right-handed, though, as that's what I write with.
ENFP


----------



## Memento

INFP
I write with my left hand. Mostly ambidextrous otherwise as a result of adapting to a right-handed world.
The left eye sees distance well while the right eye is rather myopic.


----------



## bigtex1989

right handed entp


----------



## ImminentThunder

Right-handed INFP.


----------



## MonieJ

Right Handed ISTJ


----------



## nádej

Ambidextrous ENFP.

Preference depends completely on the task and how I'm feeling.


----------



## LinaLove

Right handed ENFP  .


----------



## AussieChick

right handed and I am an ISFJ


----------



## Voodo Chile

Left handed
ISFP

Are you going to put the results into your first post?


----------



## Exemplar

Right handed, though i have moderate skill with the left.

ENTP


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I write with my right hand.
I crochet with my left hand.
So I'm kind of right handed.
I guess.
And esfp.


----------



## randomcouchpotato

right handed, somewhat decent with my left
INFP


----------



## Levitas

Right handed INTP


----------



## woodpeace

Left handed INFP.


----------



## amucha

Right-handed and INTP.


----------



## Emerson

Almost entirely left handed INTJ, I have practically no dexterity with my right hand...


----------



## serenesam

Right-handed and INTJ.


----------



## escapist

Right handed INTP.


----------



## Richard

INTP and cross dominant I guess. 
Write with my left hand, play tennis with my left but can play decently with my right. 
Right arm is my strongest, throw with the right, kick with the right foot.


----------



## Grungie

INTP- Left Handed


----------



## Baldur

ENFJ Right-handed with terrible hand writing.


----------



## avatarphen

INFP Right handed


----------



## Firefly12

This is pretty self-revealing, but if others here are brave enough to take the plunge, I guess I can. Here goes: INFJ, right-handed.


----------



## jessmk7

right handed enfp


----------



## Wasp

Wasp said:


> I'm curious about which types might be more left/right brained, which is sometimes indicated by which hand you use for writing.
> 
> EDIT: I was hoping a could have a 2nd poll come up, asking the type, but i can't seem to figure that out. So pls just post it..? Which defeats the purpose of a poll, then..SIGH


Hello, I'm posting my results, There's no edit button on my OP, so i'll post her here!

View attachment 22121


Keep in mind the variables and the fact that only so many have voted up to now.


----------



## twoofthree

Seems a higher than normal percentage of left-handers.


----------



## Dobby

I'm a right-handed INTP...


----------



## Richard

Dobby said:


> I'm a right-handed INTP...


Blasphemy.


----------



## Olena

Right handed INTP


----------



## Richard

We’re in the minority again :/


----------



## Zanimus

Right handed ISFJ.


----------



## Javert

Right-handed, IN (*can't remember, checks profile*) -- here we are -- INFP.


----------



## dormouse

left-handed INFP, and I totally love it! Especially the advantage of surprise it gives me.


----------



## Richard

dormouse said:


> left-handed INFP, and I totally love it! Especially the advantage of surprise it gives me.


Aye, in hand to hand combat just before I'm extinguishing the light in my victim's eyes..wait what ?


----------



## EdBogie

Right handed INFJ.

I wonder if it's possible to train yourself to be left handed/ambidextrous, and if it would effect your thinking process while doing things. Hmm.


----------



## Rec

Right handed


----------



## Elwin

EdBogie said:


> I wonder if it's possible to train yourself to be left handed/ambidextrous, and if it would effect your thinking process while doing things. Hmm.


Neuroplasticity allows for some adaptation in new skills, whether physical ones like welding or cognitive ones like increasing working memory. However, it has limitations that vary by person. Ambidextrous people are probably not actually ambidextrous, but instead are so competent with their weaker side that it gives the illusion of equal preference and skill.


----------



## twoofthree

Elwin said:


> Neuroplasticity allows for some adaptation in new skills, whether physical ones like welding or cognitive ones like increasing working memory. However, it has limitations that vary by person. *Ambidextrous people are probably not actually ambidextrous, but instead are so competent with their weaker side that it gives the illusion of equal preference and skill.*


Ambidexterity is quite rare.
Left-handers often develop dexterity in their right hands/side as they have to adapt to a right-handed world. So they're more likely to be considered ambidextrous. Right-handers have less opportunity to do so, but some sports men have been known to adopt left-handed playing styles as it might give them an advantage.


----------



## Richard

twoofthree said:


> Ambidexterity is quite rare.
> Left-handers often develop dexterity in their right hands/side as they have to adapt to a right-handed world. So they're more likely to be considered ambidextrous. Right-handers have less opportunity to do so, but some sports men have been known to adopt left-handed playing styles as it might give them an advantage.


Left-hander here(when it comes to writing at least), when I was a child I apparently took some time to show preference for any hand which turned out to be the left for writing. My hand writing and coordination wasn’t as advanced as the other children but I caught up not long after. When learning to play sports, such as tennis, I asked which hand/stance I should use each time and they generally told me to go with the hand I wrote with which was the left.
I’ve noticed things like being noticeably stronger in my right arm, have far better control throwing with my right and I defaulted to kicking with my right foot. Anything requiring precision at wrist level seems to work better with my left(I use a mouse with my right hand though). The other day I was playing tennis when I tore the skin on my thumb and jokingly switched to my right to try and continue to play. It felt odd but surprisingly I could rally relatively well. I often wonder if I would have been better off placing preference on the right or if I am an odd mixture(I wouldn’t say I’m ambidextrous as such).


----------



## Elwin

twoofthree said:


> Ambidexterity is quite rare.
> Left-handers often develop dexterity in their right hands/side as they have to adapt to a right-handed world. So they're more likely to be considered ambidextrous. Right-handers have less opportunity to do so, but some sports men have been known to adopt left-handed playing styles as it might give them an advantage.


Seems so, I'm left-handed myself and am ambidextrous for certain things and find it somewhat easy to develop the right-side.


----------



## twoofthree

REEPER said:


> Left-hander here(when it comes to writing at least), when I was a child I apparently took some time to show preference for any hand which turned out to be the left for writing. My hand writing and coordination wasn’t as advanced as the other children but I caught up not long after. When learning to play sports, such as tennis, I asked which hand/stance I should use each time and they generally told me to go with the hand I wrote with which was the left.
> I’ve noticed things like being noticeably stronger in my right arm, have far better control throwing with my right and I defaulted to kicking with my right foot. Anything requiring precision at wrist level seems to work better with my left(I use a mouse with my right hand though). The other day I was playing tennis when I tore the skin on my thump and jokingly switched to my right to try and continue to play. It felt odd but surprisingly I could rally relatively well. I often wonder if I would have been better off placing preference on the right or if I am an odd mixture(I wouldn’t say I’m ambidextrous as such).


It's cross-dominance. . . which is what I am.
I can do certain things better with my left hand/side. It comes naturally.
I write with my right hand. I can write with my left but I haven't practised it much and so it's not as comfortable and the hand becomes tired more quickly. I sometimes use the mouse left-handed as it means I can write (with my right hand) without having having to take it off the mouse.

I'm left-eyed, so with sports I usually ended up trying both ways to see which way felt more comfortable. 


I think my nephew is a bit like you. He doesn't show a preference for either hand. He's only 4 now and about to start school. But before that, during a meal (for example), he'd switch the fork from his left to his right and back several times. It's the same with his writing/drawing. . . he'll use either hand. 

We just leave him to do whatever he's comfortable with.


----------



## Richard

twoofthree said:


> It's cross-dominance. . . which is what I am.
> I can do certain things better with my left hand/side. It comes naturally.
> I write with my right hand. I can write with my left but I haven't practised it much and so it's not as comfortable and the hand becomes tired more quickly. I sometimes use the mouse left-handed as it means I can write (with my right hand) without having having to take it off the mouse.
> 
> I'm left-eyed, so with sports I usually ended up trying both ways to see which way felt more comfortable.
> 
> 
> I think my nephew is a bit like you. He doesn't show a preference for either hand. He's only 4 now and about to start school. But before that, during a meal (for example), he'd switch the fork from his left to his right and back several times. It's the same with his writing/drawing. . . he'll use either hand.
> 
> We just leave him to do whatever he's comfortable with.


Aye, I had the same issues as a child although I ended up choosing right handed eating as it was easier to cut with my stronger right arm.

I often wonder if this lack of preference reflects upon a greater issue of hemispheric brain dominance. I am by no means well read on the topic but I have never been particularly good or bad at any given task. I have never been capable of excelling at anything, however attempts to do so have not been frequent due to an overwhelming apathy that permeates the various facets of my existence.
All this to say that if my intuition isn’t firing blanks, I suggest you watch your nephew like a hawk and do your best to stimulate him lest he becomes somewhat of a husk of a human being like myself. Probably talking rubbish, apathy has also kept me from doing any extensive reading on the subject to justify my thoughts.


----------



## MrShatter

twoofthree said:


> he'd switch the fork from his left to his right and back several times.


The agony of indecision :crazy:

Remember as a child forks tend to go in the dominant hand, but with adults, knives go to the dominant hand.


----------



## timeless

Right handed, ENTP


----------



## Wasp

twoofthree said:


> Seems a higher than normal percentage of left-handers.


Yes i was suprised. In my daily life left-handers seem to be a rarity, other than myself. On here however, they're everywhere! But then, the same can be said for my fellow INTP's...


----------



## Musician6120

Left-handed INFP


----------



## Kylie

I am right handed and I am an INTJ.


----------



## Adrenaline

Left-Handed ESTP


----------



## clowder

left handed infp


----------



## Richard

clowder said:


> left handed infp


Quite possibly one of the best avatars I have ever seen.


----------



## clowder

ahaha, thank you. *BA DUM TSSS*


----------



## vt1099ace

lets see...
if i remember rightly. isn't the right side of the body controlled by left side of the brain?
....then, that means left-handed people are the only ones in their right minds?


----------



## juicebox330

ENFP lefty!!!


----------



## Hokahey

Left-handed: INFJ


----------



## Hokahey

vt1099ace said:


> lets see...
> if i remember rightly. isn't the right side of the body controlled by left side of the brain?
> ....then, that means left-handed people are the only ones in their right minds?


You are correct sir. That's why we are crazy.


----------



## busyCHilD

Right Handed: INTP


----------



## Ozzy10

Left handed: INFJ


----------



## Dashing

Right handed, intp. I can do both while pooling though.


----------



## paper lilies

You forgot ambidextrous.


----------



## Emily Riddle

Right-handed
INFP


----------



## lisaregina7390

left handed isfp


----------



## Sulare

Left-handed INFJ.


----------



## hazzacanary

Right handed, left-eyed ISTP


----------



## Lightlilly

ambidextrous- INFJ
was right handed but,
I broke my right arm as a child and easily learned how to make my left work just as good. have been writing/ working with both ever since.


----------



## Agent Blackout

INTP, Ambidextrous.


----------



## BlackMamba

Right handed.. INFP


----------



## Pete The Lich

No handed

jghjghj


----------



## Lorena Coliban

Right-handed, INFJ


----------



## DogHead

Right Handed ENFP.


----------



## Library_Cat

Right handed INTJ. But what is interesting (maybe) is that until the first time someone asked me which hand was dominant, I was ambidextrous, and I just decided on one and it stuck. It honestly hadn't occurred to me before to pick one.


----------



## Jilau

Right-handed INFJ. Surprisingly good at using my left hand though.


----------



## Phoenix0

Right Handed ENTP


----------



## Rinori

Right handed INFJ


----------



## chickydoda

I'm a right handed ENFP


----------



## Rinori

Did the test on a the proper site and actually got INFP so its right handed INFP


----------



## Vox

Right-handed INFP.


----------



## veritatis splendor

left-handed INTP


----------



## lemlemxS

Right-handed INTJ.


----------



## eelxstr

Right-handed INFP


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

I'm right handed.
ENFP


----------



## missjayelle

Right-handed INFP


----------



## Saira

ENTP here. Write with right, but I'm ambidextrous/left handed when I do most other tasks.


----------



## Seahawk

Left- Handed INFP.


----------



## Vanargand

Left-handed INTP


----------



## Lunarprox

Right handed INTJ, a nicely worked out left to that -- if you catch my drift.


----------



## Petar Bachvarov

ENTP Left Handed :}


----------



## walloftext

Originally left/ambidextrous INFJ. Trained right handed to write, but still play sports left handed.


----------



## electricky

I'm virtually right-handed, but from what I remember and what my family says, I might have been ambidextrous and taught to write only with the right.


----------



## Brent Bennett

A lefty forced to become a righty INFP


----------



## SophiaScorpia

Ambidextrous INTJ but I usually use my right hand in writing since it's steadier.


----------



## Sedem

right handed INFJ. almost entirely no skill with my left hand -_-. I tried brushing my teeth and blow drying my hair with my left hand several times, which ended in utter failure lol


----------



## Impermanence

Right handed ENFJ.


----------



## Psychophlegmatic

From what I understand, left handedness corresponds with the right hemisphere of the brain, while right-handedness corresponds with the left hemisphere.I have been told that I use both hemispheres equally.
I write with my left hand, and prefer to use it. However, I do use my right hand for some tasks, but most of the time I don't even realize it. 

hmm...oh, well. I'll just go with left handed. Yup- So I am a female, left-handed INTP/Type 5 wing 6.


----------



## Sarita

Left handed INFP


----------



## Le9acyMuse

Thankfully, I was not forced to readapt. I would have been eternally pissed at my folks had they done that. It's discriminatory.

Left-handed ISFP. I'm completely right-sided (kicking, right eye dominant, throwing), though I use devices lefty.


----------



## SulfonicOrb

Ambisinister. People write my stuff, mostly right-handers do it for me. lol just kidding. I'm born with right hand but lately i have been practicing on my left hand. ENFP


----------



## Lunarprox

SulfonicOrb said:


> Ambisinister. People write my stuff, mostly right-handers do it for me. lol just kidding. I'm born with right hand but lately i have been practicing on my left hand. ENFP


I know exactly what you've been doing. Ohoho..


----------



## laikta

Ambidextrous (Trained as a right handed by parents) ESTP


----------



## Hnous

Right handed INTP


----------



## Inure Penumbra

right handed intp/entp/infp. still undecided lol


----------



## Vin The Dreamer

I'm a right-handed INFP. But I'm left-footed playing soccer, if that helps.


----------



## greenfairy026

INTP and right


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze

Left handed, INTJ.
Younger brother is a left handed ISFJ.
Other siblings are right handed, ESFP and ISTP


----------



## Slate Grey

Left-handed INFJ.


----------



## Laney

Right handed IXFX


----------



## VictoriaB

right istp


----------



## brendog10

Right handed INFP. Though I was left handed as a child till my dad decided I was to be right handed.


----------



## snail

Right handed and also right brained. The assumptions are untrue. . INFP.


----------



## Otawan

INTP and ambidextrous!


----------



## The Unseen

Right handed, INTP.


----------



## Emerson

Rather jealous of you ambidextrous lefties. I'm solely left handed to a humiliating degree.


----------



## Pralix

Right handed - ISTJ.


----------



## Halation

Mixed-handed INFJ; predominantly a rightie.


----------



## Elsice

Right handed istp


----------



## Rauder

Mix-handed, INFJ.


----------



## DLS Jr

Ambidextrous INTJ (Left-hand dominate)


----------



## blackpeppergeneral

Liontiger said:


> Ambidextrous, with preference depending on task (I was born left-handed and forced to be right-handed). I voted right-handed, though, as that's what I write with.
> ENFP


Same as above, though I am an ENTP.


----------



## Enkidu

Right-handed, but almost equally dexterous with my left. (INFJ)


----------



## Utmostrose

Ambidextrous enfj with a left hand fine motor skills and right side gross motor skills preference.


----------



## Holgrave

Right handed ISTJ


----------



## happyrain

Leftie ENTJ!


----------



## Ramysa

Right handed INFJ.


----------



## Nekomata

Right handed and I'm INFP ^^


----------



## The Performance

Left handed ENTP


----------



## The Doc

Has anyone else made the point that left-handers seem to be twice as numerous as statistics would expect? Is this because of loose definitions or perhaps because ambidextrous was not an option? Maybe more left-handers take the time to answer than right-handers.


----------



## The Performance

I think this question just attracts more left handed people than right handed.


----------



## The Doc

The Performance said:


> I think this question just attracts more left handed people than right handed.


That's a good point. Most right-handed people I know take their handedness for granted while lefties can't help but notice how everything is made for righties.


----------



## Holgrave

Professor Plum said:


> That's a good point. Most right-handed people I know take their handedness for granted while lefties can't help but notice how everything is made for righties.


Lol, my sister does this all the time. The only time I complain is when I have to sit to the left of her in booths. We have to time our eating.


----------



## The Doc

Holgrave said:


> Lol, my sister does this all the time. The only time I complain is when I have to sit to the left of her in booths. We have to time our eating.


My family is nice, they basically reserve the far left seat for me to avoid those complications. Things like scissors, can openers, door handles, etc. all bug the heck out of me.


----------



## sploney

Professor Plum said:


> My family is nice, they basically reserve the far left seat for me to avoid those complications. Things like scissors, can openers, door handles, etc. all bug the heck out of me.


I'm a leftie, INFJ, and my mom and brother are lefties, too, so my DAD was the odd one out and had to make sure he sat on the right! Also, my brother's daughter is a leftie, and my daughter, as well as several cousins (my mother's nieces/nephews).


----------



## zerocrossing

Right-handed ENTP, married to a left-handed INFJ. 

Even though I write with my right hand, I'm actually kind of ambidextrous. I play guitar left-handed, I play pool left-handed, and I play Angry Birds left-handed.


----------



## Faygo

I'm a right handed ISFP. c:


----------



## CaféZeitgeist

I'm right-handed and I'm an INTJ.


----------



## PossibleSarcasm

INFJ, Right handed. 
" In around 95% of right-handed people and in over 50% of left-handed people speech processing primarily take place on the left side of the brain. Approximately 25% of left-handed people use both sides of the brain equally."Santrock, John W.(2008). 

So It would make since that the body would naturally choose the right hand for such tasks, each half controls the opposite side of the body.


----------



## Apdenoatis

Right-handed INFJ.


----------



## Annietopia

Right handed ENFP


----------



## CataclysmSolace

Right hand ISTJ…


----------



## Svensenberg

Ambidextrous, INTP


----------



## Deveo

Left-Handed, INTP


----------



## laguz

Wasp said:


> EDIT: I was hoping a could have a 2nd poll come up, asking the type, but i can't seem to figure that out. So pls just post it..? Which defeats the purpose of a poll, then..SIGH


Even if the function was enabled it would still not show the correlation between user's choices on both polls.

Why not take out a variable you consider less likely to be influenced by left/right brain orientation, let's say introversion and extroversion, leaving you with only 8 types of which you could have left handed and right handed poll options, while still leaving 4 more spots, which you could use by picking 2 random types to have both an introverted and an extroverted option in order to see if there's any influence.

edit: here you have it.


----------



## trailblazer

Left handed, ENxP.


----------



## Aelthwyn

INFP
right handed


----------



## FootJoyGolf

Right handed
INFJ


----------



## HeathenRose

INFP-right handed, close to ambidexterous


----------



## pizzapie

ISTJ, right handed


----------



## Aquamarine

Right-handed INTJ.


----------



## Titian

Left-handed INFP, although my right is better for cutting, punching, etc.


----------



## redcarol57

I throw, bat, bowl, etc. with my right arm because it's stronger. However, for writing, drawing, cutting, sewing - fine motor skills - I'm left handed.


----------



## epheph

I am a right-handed INTJ. I use my left hand to write a lot, but I'm not left-handed; I just like to practice with it.


----------



## Reje

Left handed INTP.
Because someone is totally going to go through and add up the numbers of each type.
><

Still, we seem to have a lot of left-handed people here, which is interesting.


----------



## dotMute

INTJ, tbh im situational. Somethings i can only do right handed, other only left; i put right since its slightly more dominant.


----------



## Soldier of fortune

ΕΝΤJ and left-handed. I can perform some tasks with my right-hand as well but that happens mostly because I was forced to adapt to a right-handed world.


----------



## LABrown90

Left-handed ENFJ

There are, I think, 1 or 2 things I do right-handed. Hmm I think they are hand-stands and holding a hockey stick. Lol how random.


----------



## Valnadis

I'm ambidextrous. No option for me.


----------



## elpis

INTP lefty


----------



## CaptSwan

I'm an ENTJ. But, like many posters might have said before; I don't think there's really a correlation between hand usage and MBTI type.


P.S.: You forgot ambidextrous people.


----------



## Dean Machine

Left handed ISTJ


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro

lame righty. l get some random usage for weird tasks out of the left but wouldn't call myself ambidextrous.

lf you lend any credence the latest function neuroscience theory, ENXPs are right-brain dominant folk with Ne and Fi/Ti being located in the right hemisphere. But l never really identified with having dominance on either side or split brain theory.

on a related note, l've always felt an odd connection to left handed people and have known when some people were before asking them


----------



## Dean Reynolds

Same Here ENFP (weird!
)


----------



## JackCoates

Ambidextrous. I tend to use them both through different tasks. I don't seem to have any trouble with either of them.


----------



## Maru the Gingerhead

Right-handed INFP.


----------



## TheBlueRainWolf

Left-handed INTJ


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

heartturnedtoporcelain said:


> Right handed INFP


Yes, quite right. *followed by British-sounding mumbling*


----------



## narwhalcupcake

Right-handed INFP. :wink:


----------



## Fear Itself

INFP, right-handed woot woot!


----------



## Helweh18

Liontiger said:


> Ambidextrous, with preference depending on task (I was born left-handed and forced to be right-handed). I voted right-handed, though, as that's what I write with.
> ENFP


This happened to my best friend growing up... She is ambidextrous but has terrible handwriting with both hands now. They should have let her just write with her left hand. They tried to make me use a pencil grip because they thought the way I was holding my pencil was wrong, I used to chew them off as a kid and use them as gum LOL. So I still write holding my pen with pretty much all 5 fingers


----------



## allergy

Right handed ISTP. 
Was left handed as a child, but because the left hand is seen as the impure hand/the devil's hand in some religions, my mom smacked me until I started doing things with my right hand.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I'm an INTP, and I'm the most creative right-handed person I know.


----------



## GoosePeelings

IxTP leftie.


----------



## Ghostsoul

ISFP, right handed.


----------



## Gurpy

INTP right handed


----------



## nar92

Right handed, INFP.


----------



## badwolf

INTJ. I was born right-handed, but I have since trained myself to be ambidextrous.


----------



## kimpossible119

Right-handed. INTJ.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

ESFP. Right handed.


----------



## Deejaz

Leftie INFJ


(Tapatalking)


----------



## slugisen

Lefty, ENTP.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

The hand you use to write is no evidence of dominant laterality, brain included.


----------



## Posh Eagle

I am right-winged. Still an ESTJ. I will become an INTJ by 2021.

-Posh Eagle


----------



## metaphor

Left handed INFP


----------



## dinkalink

Left handed INTP.


----------



## AmalyaIvy

Mulderitsme said:


> The hand you use to write is no evidence of dominant laterality, brain included.


True. 

Left handed INFJ ( I can be ambidextrous depending on the task. It's the result of adapting to a right-handed world.)


----------



## ElephantsHead

Left-handed INFJ, but I naturally use my right hand in certain situations (usually left is preferable for accuracy-based skills, like drawing or writing, while right is better for force or power like throwing a ball)
Also left-footed and right-eyed


----------



## NurseCat

Left-handed INFJ


----------



## NurseCat

ElephantsHead said:


> Left-handed INFJ, but I naturally use my right hand in certain situations (usually left is preferable for accuracy-based skills, like drawing or writing, while right is better for force or power like throwing a ball)
> Also left-footed and right-eyed


What the fuck, me too with all of this exactly.


----------



## wandergirl

I'm (mostly) right handed, I think. ENTP.

I can do pretty much anything with both hands, but how each hand handles each activity differ based on frequency of use (Left hand: eating/handling silverware, brushing teeth, etc. Right hand: writing, using knives, etc.)

I play most sport right-sided (if that's a word), but I play certain things on my left too (i.e. pool).

Sorry this got more convoluted than it should :frustrating:


----------



## TheGreatPatriot

I can write using both hands but I tend to use my right hand more because society make things easier for right handers.- ENTJ


----------



## Noor

Left handed INFJ


----------



## LenaAndersen92

Right-handed INFJ


----------



## Lauressa

Right handed - INFJ


----------



## DeductiveReasoner

I write with my right hand, but I shoot left handed

I believe this is called being "mixed handed." I usually just say I'm ambidextrous to avoid confusion.

and I'm ENTP


----------



## tanstaafl28

ENTP - Right handed.


----------



## hypernova_calm

Right-handed ISTP


----------



## westlose

Right-handed INFJ


----------



## Blindspots

Left-handed INTJ


----------



## Thepe

Left-handed INTJ


----------



## He's a Superhero!

I still have no idea how being left or right handy is supposed to relate to your MBTI...doesn't make sense to me.

Also, why no ambidextrous? People always leave out important options in polls..


----------



## WeirdRaptor28

Does frequent use of my "other hand" make me ambidextrous as well? :laughing:

Just kidding. Right-handed INFP.


----------



## technokitty95

right handed ISFP


----------



## Westy365

Right-handed ENFJ reporting in :happy:


----------



## Amy

Right-handed ESFP


----------



## Chompy

Right handed INFJ.


----------



## kiriosa

Right-handed INFP


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Right handed, which is actually rare for an INFP.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Right-handed INFP.


----------



## lib

After my "right handed" vote there's 724 votes and 26% left handed. I wonder if it reflects society as a whole. People are more likely to click on this thread if they're left handed then if they're right handed. Women are overrepresented on PerC (though I don't know if that affects the result) and so are iNtuitives (and I think there's a higher percentage of left handed among iNtuitives than among Sensors). So I'm guessing that the figure for society in general would be lower than 26%.
It's a bit like when I see statistics on the percentage of INTJs. Some types are more likely to take the MBTI test than others. I originally took the test as an exchange-student in California in my Psychology class. If the teacher were to calculate a percentage based on his students over the years it wouldn't reflect the society in general as I assume that some types are more likely to take Psychology in high school than other types.
Yes, I'm a type 5.


----------



## EmeraldOnTheInside

Right Handed.

INFP


----------



## NoShxtSherlock

Left-handed INTP.

I smudge everything.


----------



## Generalsurvival

Right handed INTP


----------



## Picnic

Left handed ENTP


----------



## overlordofpizza

Left handed INTP.


----------



## SynthinkingMuse

left-handed INTJ


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INFP.

Right-handed AND right-brained.


----------



## Chompy

Right handed INFJ.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Left-handed ISTP.


----------



## Son of Mercury

Lefty, pick one in the signature.


----------



## UraniaIsis

Right-handed, INFJ.

Use to be ambidextrous when I was a lot younger, but my parents are both right-handed...so the rest is history.


----------



## stripedfurball

Left handed INFP


----------



## Airest

Right handed ENFP


----------



## Calvin Jekyll

Right-handed INFP


----------



## MissMo

INTP. Ambidextrous. Preference depends on task.


----------



## Logical_Lady

Right hand- INTJ (me)
Left hand- INTJ (son)


----------



## Metalize

r u fukin kiddin me, what's with all these leftie NTs??

Rightie, INxx.


----------



## Katze

Right, INTJ.


----------



## starscream430

I'm a left-handed INTJ


----------



## Violetx

Left handed, INTP.


----------



## voron

Right handed and INTP


----------



## WhoIsJake

Ambidextrous INTJ.

I write with my left hand and do literally everything else in my life right handed.


----------



## Youngandsofthearted

lefty ENFP


----------



## Aetheria

I think to have the poll the way you want, you'd have to have the options of each type with right-handed, each type with left-handed, each with ambidextrous... Anyway, I (INTP) am right-handed (can barely do anything with the left hand), somewhat right-eyed, carried trays in restaurants on the left shoulder, kick left-footed, get on a bike or horse from the right (seems left-footed since that's the foot kicked over & most people stand on the left & most people are right-footed), skated regular (seems left-footed since left foot is in front, but most people do this & again most people are right-footed), tackled in rugby better with left foot & left shoulder forward, fold my arms with left arm on top, fold my hands with left thumb on top... What else can be differentiated this way?


----------



## Socratic1

INFP, use the left side for almost everything. I throw with my right hand and play guitar right-handed; but I believe those are the two exceptions.


----------



## AbstractCanvas

INFP lefty but not a pure lefty. i use my right hand for a few things e.g. i bowl with my right hand


----------



## Miss Prince

Ambidextrous ENTJ.


----------



## PandaBoo

Right handed INTP. I do mostly everything with my right hand if it was an either-or-situation, especially if I have to use it to carry heavier things.


----------



## MNiS

Left handed and ENFP.

I hear that right handed people are pretty common. :smile:


----------



## Clare_Bare

The poll needed an response option of 'Both".
I am primariarly right-handed, but I do some things with my left hand only, and many others I can use either hand almost equally.
I'm an ENTP.


----------



## infiniteli

I'm left Handed with some right hand mobility (I write with my left but use everyday things with my right hand perfectly fine) 
an INFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

ISTP, born left-handed, but using right hand for etiquette purpose such as eating, shaking hand, opening doors,etc. However, I predominantly use my left hand for writing and playing sports.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

I'm right handed and ENFJ.


----------



## The Hammer

Right-handed. ISTP.


----------



## Candy Apple

I'm left-handed but was taught to write with my right hand, so for writing and similar tasks to that I use my right hand. ISTJ


----------



## The Marauder

Right handed, but I became left handed after badly breaking my right arm. INTJ


----------



## kayla13

Wow 26.30% is left handed as of right now. I'm an INTP and I'm a lefty


----------



## MaggieMay

_Right-handed. INFJ._


----------



## lithium394

Right handed, INFP


----------



## Emma01

Left handed, INFP


----------



## Whitewolf

Left Handed ENFJ ;3


----------



## Turlowe

INFP. I was lefthanded until I as a child I shattered my left elbow, my left arm was immobilized for months so I learned to write with my right and never switched back.


----------



## pertracto

right handed, istj


----------



## KalimofDaybreak

Ambidextrous INTJ.


----------



## TranquilumEtPax

Ambidextrous INTP


----------



## Harper Brooks

I'm an ENFP, mainly left-handed when writing, but ambidextrous otherwise.


----------



## Exquisitor

Right-handed INTJ.


----------



## Lord Necro

Right-handed INTJ.


----------



## Julchen

Right-handed INFJ


----------



## dawnfira

Right-handed INTJ.


----------



## Inabyss

Ambidextrous INTP


----------



## Westy365

Right Handed ENFJ

Also, my brother is a Right Handed ESTJ, my mom is a Right Handed ESFJ, and my dad is a Left Handed ENTJ. Hope this helps


----------



## Elaihr

I'm a right handed INFJ, but I have ambidextrious tendencies. I started writing with my left hand (I was 3 when I started writing), but everyone told me it was wrong, so I changed. I also started using scissors with my left hand, but that didn't work so well so I had to change that as well.

When drawing/painting I often use my left hand for certain techniques, it somehow feels more natural...


----------



## Copper North

Left-Handed : Writing, eating, and golfing

Right-Handed : Throwing, bowling and carrying

Both Hands : On Top of Old Smokey - in E# major :laughing:


----------



## jakeskye

Right handed on most things, ambidextrous in a few. I think I was left handed when I was really, really young, but my parents told me they made me write with my right hand enough that I'm now thoroughly right handed in most things.

Either INFP or INFJ


----------

